# Can Gentoo support Dell Precision M5510?

## SXShaX

Hello everyone,I'm going to buy Precision M5510,but after googling I found some people said it cannot work with older Ubuntu.There's also someone saying it could work with new Ubuntu and Debian(not perfectly--They use debs from Dell).But I really want Gentoo.So is there anyone that has tried Gentoo on this Laptop?Should you tell me how it works,I'll be thankful.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ant P.

Is that the one with the non-standard sound card? You'll probably be applying manual workarounds for a few months.

----------

## SXShaX

 *Ant P. wrote:*   

> Is that the one with the non-standard sound card? You'll probably be applying manual workarounds for a few months.

 

It seems that the sound card is normal...besides I have a USB sound card,so it's not necessary...

I'm worrying about the Wireless card,some people said it need intel's firmware on debian,I want to know whether the firmware is in the linux-firmware.

Plus,the NVIDIA M1000M GPU is also a question.

----------

## Ant P.

Wireless firmware should be in there, yes.

I don't know much about the current state of Nvidia cards, but they supposedly just work as long as you use the blob driver.

----------

## ]grimm[

 *SXShaX wrote:*   

>  *Ant P. wrote:*   Is that the one with the non-standard sound card? You'll probably be applying manual workarounds for a few months. 
> 
> It seems that the sound card is normal...besides I have a USB sound card,so it's not necessary...
> 
> I'm worrying about the Wireless card,some people said it need intel's firmware on debian,I want to know whether the firmware is in the linux-firmware.
> ...

 

I have Gentoo running on the Precision 5510 with most functionality intact.  The video cards work fine including the Nvidia Quadro M1000M through bumblebee.  As long as you use a recent enough kernel with support for Skylake, I think you should be OK.  I'm currently running gentoo-sources-4.6.2.

The only thing I don't have working properly is resuming from suspend.  The backlight is very flaky upon resuming from suspend-to-RAM.  It either will not come back on at all or will come back on but not be responsive to control.  It's a little frustrating, but I suspect this is something I've done incorrectly as it seems to work with other distributions.  For what it's worth, I am using openRC instead of systemd and I wonder if this might contribute to my issues.  Generally speaking, the laptop seems to work very well with Gentoo.

----------

## SXShaX

 *Ant P. wrote:*   

> Is that the one with the non-standard sound card? You'll probably be applying manual workarounds for a few months.

 

My sound card have crackling while playing...How to solve it?

----------

